# Trudnoća i porod > Prije začeća >  Grudi, osjetljive ili ne. Sta nam to govori.....

## Tayra

Drage moje, naucila sam pratiti govor tijela.....sluz, probadanje u jajnicima, BT i jos puno toga....ali me interesiraju vasa iskustva kada su u pitanju promjene sa grudima tijekom ciklusa..dakle

kakve su prije O, poslije O, pred M, jesu li osjetljive i u kojem dijelu ciklusa.....jesu li te promjene iste u svakome ciklusu ili se to razlikuje.

Mene konkretno muci jedna stvar... bradavice mi nikada nisu osjetljive, nikada me ne bole. Je li to normalno, kakva su vasa iskustva_U drgome dijelu ciklusa obicno 7 dana pred M samo osjecam da su mi grudi nekako teze ali ne i bolne.

Mogu li neke stvari uputiti na manjak ili visak nekoga hormona itd....ili je sve to individualno....

----------


## njumi

apsolutno individualno 

 :Grin:

----------


## klia

Ni mene - nikada. Apsolutno neosjetljive  :Smile:

----------


## Naomi

U drugom dijelu ciklusa, jedno 7-8 dana prije M postaju teze, bolnije, osjecam se kao Pamela Anderson   :Wink:  Do tada, kao dvije ispuhnute gumene lopte. Jedan jedini put kad sam bila trudna grudi su me nenormalno boljele. Toliko su me boljele da sam morala spavati u grudnjaku jer bi me pri svakom okretanju ili pomicanju samo presjeklo u grudima, a pokusavala sam i s hladnim oblozima. To mi je ujedno bio i jedini simptom trudnoce.

----------


## Indi

Što se tiče praćenja znakova tijela u ovih nekoliko godina sam naučila da nema pravila ni za jedan ciklus jer je moje tijelo toliko podložno mislima da ovisno o tome tako i reagira- znači kad bih mislila da bi ispupčene i bolne bradavice mogle značiti da sam ostala T, one su se par ciklusa takvima pojavljivale itd., ali to je vrijedilo za mene, ne mora vrijediti za ikoga drugoga. 

Ujedno, u ciklusu u kojem sam ostala trudna bila sam u gripi tako da ništa nisam mogla pratiti ni da sam htjela, a grudi, e to je tek bilo neobično: znači ja trudna, a grudi ispuhane i nimalo bolne ni par dana prije očekivane M, tek oko dana kad je M trebala već stići lagano se i skoro neprimjetno pokrenule bradavice. Tek negdje oko 5-6dana nakon očekivane M one su krenule, ali opet ništa to nije bilo nešto previše bolno. 
Znači opet pravilo je da nema pravila, bar u mom slučaju. Doista mislim da promjene u grudima ništa ne moraju značiti: ni višak ni manjak hormona, sve je to tako individualno i promjenjivo.

----------


## marti_sk

I ja se slazem konstatcijaom da je sve individualno. Mene tako bole grudi 6-7  dana pred dolazak M sto taj simptom o mogucoj trudnoci  mogla bi iskljuciti. Jako nabrekle, tvrde i vrlo osetljive bradavicei, a onda kad procuri M ispuhne se i omekne.

----------


## alkemicar

> I ja se slazem konstatcijaom da je sve individualno. Mene tako bole grudi 6-7  dana pred dolazak M sto taj simptom o mogucoj trudnoci  mogla bi iskljuciti. Jako nabrekle, tvrde i vrlo osetljive bradavicei, a onda kad procuri M ispuhne se i omekne.


i mene ovako bole grudi, ali kada sam zatrudnila, bol je bila drugačija. ne znam opisati kako, ali znala sam da sam trudna, iako sam mislila da po grudima sigurno neću moći procijeniti jer ionako ppred M bole
ipak sam znala   :Wink:

----------


## luni

Mene su rijetko kada boljele do unazad tri mjeseca kada su me počele boljeti odmah nakon O i bole sve do dva, tri dana pred M i onda prestanu boljeti ali ostanu tvrde i napuhane, a onda kada dođe M   :Rolling Eyes:  jadne vise kao visibabe. I mene su boljele kad sam bila trudna (nažalost jako kratko) nekako drugačije i isto sam znala po njima da sam T, to je bila nekakva drugačija bol, znam da su me boljele kada hodam, spavam... stalno.

----------


## alkemicar

posebno kad spavam   :Grin:

----------


## Pandora Aura Monroe

Moje grudi obično postanu osjetljive, povećane i lagano bolne par dana prije M, no doživjela sam i drugačije scenarije. Npr. u prošlom ciklusu sam ih osjećala od trenutka kad mi se povisila BT, znači u cijeloj drugoj polovici, a sada na 23. dc/27 ne bole ni najmanje. Može li se po tome znati išta ili ništa, stvarno ne znam. Dok čekam da prođu ova duga dva tjedna, čitam Indin post 




> ja trudna, a grudi ispuhane i nimalo bolne ni par dana prije očekivane M,


i znam samo to da mi trenutno nadanje ide bolje od zaključivanja...

----------


## pupeta

meni je ovaj ciklus potpuno cudan,uvjek su me grudi boljele tjedan i vise prije M i bile nabrekle a sada evo pred O sam osjetila blagu bol na dodir ,ali nakon M nista totalno ispuhana a uzimam Dabroston kao i svaki ciklus u zadnjih 6 ciklusa,ni trbuh mi nije napuhan,ni pristica nemam a imala ih oko O  ovo mi se jos nije dogodilo hormoni su ok osim povisenog prolaktina,e sad kako prolaktin djeluje na grudi,budu ispuhane ili nabrekle?????
jeli zna tko?
prije dok je prolaktin bio normalan imala sam jak PMS I bolne grudi a sada kada je povisen sada su ispuhane a ocekujem M za 2 dana osim ako sam daj boze T.  :Saint:

----------


## pupeta

meni je ovaj ciklus potpuno cudan,uvjek su me grudi boljele tjedan i vise prije M i bile nabrekle a sada evo pred O sam osjetila blagu bol na dodir ,ali nakon O nista totalno ispuhana a uzimam Dabroston kao i svaki ciklus u zadnjih 6 ciklusa,ni trbuh mi nije napuhan,ni pristica nemam a imala ih oko O  ovo mi se jos nije dogodilo hormoni su ok osim povisenog prolaktina,e sad kako prolaktin djeluje na grudi,budu ispuhane ili nabrekle?????
jeli zna tko?
prije dok je prolaktin bio normalan imala sam jak PMS I bolne grudi a sada kada je povisen sada su ispuhane a ocekujem M za 2 dana osim ako sam daj boze T.  :Saint:

----------


## marti_sk

Draga Pupeta, ja sam imala problem s prolaktinom i pila sam bromergon pune 4,5 god. sada hvala Bogu povise od 1 god. sam super i prekinula sam terapiju. Simpomi su mi bile obilnije menstruacija, a grudi su mi narasle za 2 broja i bradavice su mi bile tamnije a mleko nije teklo. Tako da je normalno od prolaktin da ti su grude nabreknute.
Pijes li terapiju za prolaktin? Ako te jos nesto zanima mozes mi slobodno pisati pp i sve cu ti  objasniti   :Kiss:

----------


## DiLala

mene bole samo kod trudnoće, inače apsolutno ništa i nikada.

----------


## mašnica

Imam neredovite cikluse, zadnju M sam imala 18.9., dakle kasni skoro 2 tjedna.

Primjetila sam da me grudi bole u zadnje 2,3 M i to 3-6dana prije.
Sada opet iščekujem M ali bol traje već 2 tjedna, neki put jako jakooo nekad manje, ali kroz dan osjećam stalno neku težinu.
Prije 23, dana pojavili su mi se mali prištići na jednoj, čitajući po netu, pretp. da su to Montg.žlijezde, imam ih 3,4.
Bol u trbuhu nemam (pojavi se isto dan prije i na sam dan M), test za trudnoću nisam radila, ako bol potraje a M ne dođe za 2,3 dana napravit' ću test, nema mi druge izgleda...

----------


## crvenkapica77

mene grudi uvijek bole pred mengu.....
....sad me opet bole    znaci stize  menga.....od trudnoce nista   :Sad: (

----------


## lady.x

Mene grudi jako bole nekih 7 dana pred M. Imam osecaj da su tada duplo teze, bole me nekad cak i kad se presvlacim... oduvek mi je tako, onda me prestanu i tada znam da cu u roku od 3 dana dobiti..

----------


## prva

Meni narastu pred m. Ne mogu reći da bole, samo su velike i ne stanu u grudnjak.
Čim dobim m vrate se u normalu. Nije baš svai ciklus isto. Nekad manje nekad više...
Mislim da to više primjeti moj D. I to ga naravno veseli.

----------


## marilka

Bol mi obicno zapocinje na 21 dan ciklusa,, imam problema sa snizenim progesteronom i povisenim prolaktinon, pa to povezujem i sa ovom boli u grudima, uvijek mi je isto otkad mi se javio taj poremecaj.

----------


## CUUuu

Meni pred M narastu ali vrlo malo, osim zadnji put kad su narasle za cijeli broj a bolile su i na pogled - baš sam se bila ponadala, ali su se nakon M uspješno vratile u normalu, tj. minimalu  :Sad:

----------


## spoma

drage moje juče sam dobila M i primjetila sam   da imam u bradavicama bijele čepiće, nikad dosad nisam imala tako, uvjek sam imala boli u grudima,  a sad ništa ,osjećam se kao da nisam ni dobila m, zanima me dali ima to nekakve veze s trudnoćom .

----------


## lady.x

Mene zanima ako neko moze da objasni kakva je razlika u boli u dojkama kada je u pitanju pms i trusnoca. Ja sam od onih koje uvek 7 dana pred M bole grudi, pa ne znam kako razlikovati jer vidim da se navodi da je bol drugaciji. Moze makar pokusaj opisa, kako drugaciji?

----------


## tea0501

evo bih vas nešto pitala- naime, sestra mi već duže vrijeme nosi push-up grudnjak, i to joj je jedan malo mali pa kad spava u njemu digne joj se preko cica i stišće je, i sad se ima par tjedana požalila da je na dodir boli ispod lijeve cice i to di je ona kost odmah ispod cice, pinkicu poviše, bila je u ginića i on je pregleda, fala Bogu nije našao nikakvu kvržicu i rekao joj je da je to od grudnjaka i da često nošenje pus-up-a posebno po noći može to uzrokovat jer stišće mliječne žlijezde.  :Shock:  :Shock:  u savjetovao joj je da ga neko vrijeme ne nosi.
pa jeli koja od vas imala sa tim iskustva, jer ipak mi je sestra i bojim se da nije neko, nedaj Bože, zlo?

----------


## zibba

A zašto po noći nosi grudnjak. Ja sam samo dok sam dojila u prvih mjesec dana dok se nije ustalilo nosila grudnjak tokom noći, inače nikada. Nekako mi je neugodni. Nemam baš prevelike grudi, ali nisu ni plivadoni. MM kaže da sam dosta načitana ( neka njihova muška fora za nešto izraženije grudi kao ima se što i vidit ha ha ha). Opčenito ne podnosim čak ni košarice u grudnjaku, a žice iz večine također vadim. Neka bude ponosna na grudi kakve god bile i nema potrebe da ih muči s push-upovima i sličnim. Kome se sviđa prirodna taj je ok, a sve ostalo je samo umjetno.

----------


## Tinana

Nisam razumela,da li zbog bromokriptina tj.kod povisenog prolaktina grudi bole ili ne.Mene uvek pred M nekih 7 dana bole grudi,a sada kako pijem ovaj lek jos uvek nista a trebam dobiti za 4 dana.

----------


## ja_22

hej curke , zene  :Smile: ) 
imam pitanjce  :Smile:  
inace nikad nemam osjetljive dojke ni bradavice..a sada su mi duplo deblje i vece..dali je to mozda samo predmentrualni simptom ili je moguca i trudnoca..nemogu ih ni dotaknut kako jako boli..ginic mi kaze da su normalne..al mi nikad nisu bile takve ..doduse nije ih ni pregledao nego vidio iz daljeg samo..pomagajteee  :Smile: )

----------


## bubekica

*ja_22* citam na drugoj temi da si ovaj ciklus na klomifenu. ako je doslo do ovulacije, normalno je da su ti dojke osjetljive i vece, to je vrlo cest pms simptom, iako naranvo moze znaciti i trudnocu. drzim fige da je ovo drugo u pitanju.

----------


## wanna be mommy

mene bole ovaj ciklus od 12dc  :Sad:

----------


## kudri

cure, mene inače krenu boljeti par dana prije ovulacije i prestanu par dana prije M. Ovaj ciklus je sve obrnuto...Postale teške tek danas, a M bi trebala za cca 3 dana...zašto to bude tako različito svaki ciklus?

----------


## ivana.sky

Ne znam, mene ovaj mj zadnja 2tj  bolile ko lude, bile ogromne, sad odjednom nista... a kao kasni mi 2d... iako ne kasni s obzirom na moj pcos

Inace pocnu bolit tam 13.,14. dan i dok ne dobijem (cca 40.d.c.) al to budu anovulacijski ciklusi

----------


## kudri

ah te cice :D

----------


## Hannybanny

Mene inace bole 7dana prije menge, a sad!! Vec 12 dana su me ubile, male su niti br 2 grudnjak ne nosim! Ne mogu ih taknuti, vide mi se zile i tvrde su .. Mozda sam i trudna.. Nemoguce da mi je pms tako rano poceo.trebam dobit za 5 dana.. Sto vi kazete na to?  :Kiss:   :Smile:

----------


## ivana.sky

jedino sto znam je da o cicama nista ne znam  :Laughing: 
ne bi te htjela oneraspolozit ali tako rano su me uvijek pocinjale bolit u anovulacijskim ciklusima... znale su pocet i ful rano 12.,13.d.c. i dok ne dobijem M ubijaju...
ako si sigurna da si ovulirala, pricekaj 14dpo pa pisni... drzim fige  :fige:

----------

